# beaut. Golden Ret. at awful Trumbull Pound in Ohio!



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful. I am sure someone will take him in.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

God how sad...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*He's a beautiful boy*

He is SUCH a beautiful boy.
I just emld. all of the OH G.R. rescues;
OHIO

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced. Central and Southeastern Ohio 
Golden Retrievers In Need Rescue Service, Inc. (GRIN)
Territory Serviced: Northeast Ohio 
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Territory Serviced: Northeast Ohio 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio
[email protected]
Territory Serviced: Northwest Ohio


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

info sent to lil birdie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to you and the Lil Birdie!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Do you know how old he is or if he is fixed?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy:

No I don't know but if you mail [email protected], they are volunteers and they might know.
Rescue Group: Friends of Trumbull Co Dogs 

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy:

Got this info on Golden Ret. Boy from[email protected]
He is not fixed THe intake says 3 y.o., but we never trust them to judge, he looked pretty young to me. But I didn't check the teeth and I am not a vet. 


*Cathy: Pls. e-mail [email protected] right away if you can save him.
They are volunteers and will get him out of the pound-they euth daily at this pound.*


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

I emailed the intake person for GRIN (Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue). I am a member of that group and we got our 3 dogs from them. 

Lisa W


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for emlg. GRIN.

*They should contact the Trumbull vols. at: [email protected], to save him!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this from one of the Volunteers at Trumbull, RE: Gold. Ret.-Pen 7*

Got this from one of the Volunteers, [email protected], at Trumbull, RE: Gold. Ret.-Pen 7


I don't think he is available until tomorrow to adopt. They never know, if today, I will pull for them when doing the media blitz, if not, they will have to go tomorrow, as I can't go everyday. It is an hour each way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please help this Gold. Ret. at Trumbull in OHIO*

Please help this Gold. Ret. at Trumbull in OHIO

Just saw on PF that he's very very URGENT!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying this Gold. Ret. gets out of there today.*

Praying this Gold. Ret. gets out of there today.

Keep hearing he is SO URGENT!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As usual, if someone can pull this dog and he can get here, I will take him and place him myself, but it's probably not at all practical. No one in Ohio can pull and place?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

He's been adopted!!!!!!!!! I just called because I was going to take him. YAY!!!!!!!!!

Karen519-The volunteer asks that you take her number off your post. I was trying to explain who I was and how I got her number. She was confused but now understands.

Yay!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu*

Thank YOu so much for the good news!! I am so relieved!!!

Jelly Bean: I will take the # off my post if I can find it. Thought I was doing a GOOD THING so people can contact the volunteer!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thank YOu so much for the good news!! I am so relieved!!!
> 
> Jelly Bean: I will take the # off my post if I can find it. Thought I was doing a GOOD THING so people can contact the volunteer!!


She just said "Oh I didn't want my number on the INTERNET!". She wasn't overly concerned, I just told her we would take it off. It's her personal cell.

I'm so happy! You guys are wonderful!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> She just said "Oh I didn't want my number on the INTERNET!". She wasn't overly concerned, I just told her we would take it off. It's her personal cell.
> 
> I'm so happy! You guys are wonderful!!


That can be a major problem...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THanks for posting the great news--and thanks to everyone who helped get this beautiful furrkid adopted!!!

SJ


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> He's been adopted!!!!!!!!! I just called because I was going to take him. YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Karen519-The volunteer asks that you take her number off your post. I was trying to explain who I was and how I got her number. She was confused but now understands.
> 
> Yay!


Thanks for the good word Jellybeans Mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

Does anyone know who rescued this boy!?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't ask, but she said he was adopted, not pulled or rescued.


----------

